# How to force forced air ducts



## samuelsfamily (Nov 22, 2006)

We have a home built in 1917 that has forced air heat but it doesnt extend to the second floor. Is there any way to get duct work upstairs in the walls.we can & are going to sheet rock the walls but the one I need to use is a load bearing wall. Can I get a duct in it without ruining its integrety? Then I could some how make a branch from that main duct in-between the floor joist th the other bedroom.Are there ducts small enough to do this & does it sound like it could work? thanks in advanve for the ideas


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving SamuelsFamily:
Yes there is a wall size duct made measuring 3" X 12" and they work quite well. However, that size will just carry enough heat for a small room; like 10' x12', so one run of it will not do the whole upstairs. You might consider using one per room or two in a larger room. I would also recommend at least one run for a return air. Heat and air just work better when they circulate rather than just push.
Glenn


----------



## j&krenovation (Nov 26, 2006)

Make sure you get an inspector out there to make sure your heating unit is sufficent to heat all that extra space.  I think you can add another unit in the atic.


----------

